# Rhythm Trainer



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all, 

Just to let you know, I made a simple rhythm trainer for myself and my practice routine. I am enjoying using it, so I thought I would share it with y'all. I detailed what it is and how I use it on my blog. It is there for download if you want to.

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/12/rhythm-trainer.html


----------

